# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Shae, virtual health assistant, PH360, Inc., Wan Chai, Hong Kong, San Diego, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - PH360, Inc.

Home page - ph360.me/shae

"Shae - The World’s Most Advanced Virtual Health Assistant" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Shae from ph360

----------


## Airicist

Shae - How it all works..

----------


## Airicist

Press-release "ph360's Shae - Virtual Health Assistant - Leading The Way To Improve Personal Health While Reducing Health-Related Costs To Individuals And Corporations"

May 3, 2016

----------

